
Google to shut down 'Neighbourly' app - achow
https://www.moneycontrol.com/news/business/google-to-shut-down-neighbourly-app-5101511.html
======
samizdis
Google announcement on closure here:
[https://support.google.com/neighbourly/answer/9756228?hl=en&...](https://support.google.com/neighbourly/answer/9756228?hl=en&ref_topic=9757368)

It includes this exhortation: "If you want to keep sharing your local
knowledge with your neighbours, we encourage you to become a Google Maps Local
Guide."

~~~
achow
_> But the app hasn't grown like we had hoped._

It really looked like they made the app and just sat tight and kept their
fingers crossed. There were no promotions, no cross app integrations, no call
for partnerships (for example with gated community), etc.

Google Product Management is something I always wonder about - I have
experience working with the ones in Microsoft and Amazon, and I suspect PM
culture in these places are vastly different than in Google.

